
The Tripartite Identity Pattern (2008) - mooreds
http://habitatchronicles.com/2008/10/the-tripartite-identity-pattern/
======
phoe-krk
This seems parallel to the discussion about "Let’s talk about usernames" over
at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16356397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16356397)

~~~
s14ve
Yes, its also the second link mentioned in article

------
zamber
156 points, posted 10h ago and only 2 comments? 1st time I see a lack of
discussion about a link on HN.

[https://screenshots.firefox.com/E6WSxBWmgXKtBUV3/news.ycombi...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/E6WSxBWmgXKtBUV3/news.ycombinator.com)

